
Big foreign cyber attack targets Italian certified email accounts - joeyrideout
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-italy-cyber/big-foreign-cyber-attack-targets-italian-certified-email-accounts-idUSKCN1NO2I6
======
joeyrideout
Commentary from a hacker in the financial sector:

"[...] certified emails guarantee the validity of a sender’s identity, as well
as the date and time of sending and receiving the email, giving them a clear
legal status. This is a major hack and very important for it undermines the
legal status of government emails. The repercussions can be extremely
significant. This calls into question ALL legal emails from the government
regarding taxes." [1]

This is very bad. Non-repudiable emails from a government that has been in
economic turmoil recently.

[1] [https://www.armstrongeconomics.com/world-news/technology-
wor...](https://www.armstrongeconomics.com/world-news/technology-world-
news/italys-certified-email-system-has-been-hacked/)

